# Snow in November?



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Woke up to this...






Still, the sun's out now and the mountains are steaming!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We had our first snow fall last night too, but it was just a couple of cms, thank goodness, hate the stuff!
Not very remarkable really except that just last Wednesday I was sorely tempted to put on sandals when I went out at midday 'cos it was so hot.
It's :crazy: man!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We had our first snow fall last night too, but it was just a couple of cms, thank goodness, hate the stuff!
> Not very remarkable really except that just last Wednesday I was sorely tempted to put on sandals when I went out at midday 'cos it was so hot.
> It's :crazy: man!!


Gosh, its actually lovely and sunny here in the UK this morning. Crisp and cold tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Grrrr, can't believe how much the weather changed in a couple of days, I was sunbathing and swimming on Thursday!!! arghh!! 

I am so used to the nice temps that 17 degrees is freezing cold for me now! Time for the brasero and blankets methinks!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

*What a difference a day makes!*

22 degrees yesterday and woke up to snow today.

Snow ploughs have been out in Alcoi. Many roads closed and people from the local rastro and 'snowed in'.

Yikes!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to say that for me, I think the UK deals with the cold far better than Spain. Warm houses, central heating, carpets, insulation..... But thats about the only good thing about the UK IMO!


Jo xxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Cold and Good Thing don't go together in my book!


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

*Snow*

We woke up to a snowstorm this morning! Melting a bit now, but still lots of the white stuff around


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

*Snow*

Another one!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this is near Ondara


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chica de cocentaina said:


> Another one!



Aaawww, that looks so pretty! Altough it doesnt fit with the Spanish dream somehow lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Well it didn't last long 

Been for a longish walk this morning and its nice and warm again...










and


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Freezing, first thing but absolutely clear blue skies when the sun came up.
If you can just make sure that you keep the white stuff to yourselves, please.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

We also had temperatures in the 20s earlier this week but woke to snow. There were flurries all afternoon and it's currently 1º with more snow forecast. I knew the mass of holly berries were a warning...


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

So, posting photos wasn't as straightforward as I expected. 

Let's try again: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Madliz said:


> So, posting photos wasn't as straightforward as I expected.
> 
> Let's try again: :fingerscrossed:


 Yay, you did it!! and what lovely pictures

Jo xxx


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Wow how high up are you ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

missbusybusy said:


> Wow how high up are you ?


I'm at 880 and Liz is about 10 mins away so is similar. It snowed quite heavily here during the day too and was raining in Madrid. November is traditionally monsoon month in Madrid, but not this year. It's been sun, sun, sun and I for one was fed up of it!

Some nice pictures BTW especially of the oranges and the holly berries!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm at 880 and Liz is about 10 mins away so is similar. It snowed quite heavily here during the day too and was raining in Madrid. November is traditionally monsoon month in Madrid, but not this year. It's been sun, sun, sun and I for one was fed up of it!
> 
> Some nice pictures BTW especially of the oranges and the holly berries!


Yep, I'm at just over 900m or 3,000 feet. All the recent sun has been wonderful. It's been cold for two days and I'm fed up with it already!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

We are just a lowly 250 Mtrs but the snow line was at about 500/550 around here.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I was reading in ABC ( I think ! ) this morning of 'the summer that never ended' . Warmest November so far , for thirty years.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Record low recorded here was -13ºC, maybe ten years ago. NOT what I signed up for!


----------

